# Picking A LapTop



## g4m3rof1337

Hello. 
This may appear as a double post...But really, its an illusion...Lol. 


  I am down to two laptops, I thought id make a poll.


 If this counts as a double post, please do merge the two. 
---------------------------------


 The Dell. 
Inspiron E1705

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7200 (2.00GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB)


Easy transfer cable + free upgrade to genuine windows vista home premium. 

17 inch UltraSharp™ Wide Screen UXGA Display with TrueLife™


2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz

FREE! 120GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive

8x CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer DVD+R write capability

256MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7900 GS

Integrated Sound Blaster® Audigy™HD Software Edition

Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N


Total – $1,856.
----------------------

The HP

       HP dv9000z 
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium

AMD Turion(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core TL-50(1.6GHz/512KB)

17.0" WSXGA+ BrightView Widescreen (1680x1050)

256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7600

HP Imprint Finish + Microphone + Webcam

2GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)

240GB 5400RPM SATA Dual Hard Drive (120GB x2)

LightScribe Super Multi 8X DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer

802.11 pre-n WLAN and Bluetooth

Mobile Stereo Earbud Headphones (1 pair)

Total - $1,708
---------------------

 I like the dell because of the 7900gs, C2D speed, ram, sound card. 
I like the HP because of the 7600, amd is nice, ram, dual hdd's, built in cam. 



So... Now, I am here to determine the best. Post Away.

If theres another laptop, that has EVERYTHING like a combined one, for under 2k, let me know. 



Thanks


----------



## AdmnPower

a friend of mine recently got an HP notebook, i think it's the same one or a very similar one to what you listed there. It's really nice, i'd recommend that one.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

But the 7900gs.



Is there a laptop, that offers both? like i said, combining them?


----------



## chupacabra

Well you could always customize the hp >_>, but the price will increase


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah. Like 1900. 
 =/ 

 Siiiiiigh. 



Which one is overall better.


----------



## chupacabra

The dell should be better than the hp, but haven't test them so is kinda like meh at guessing by looking at the spec


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah. 


I am leaning towards the dell. 
 But the hp has the little cool things. Like the built in cam, dual hdd's, ext.


Can I get dual hdd;s? 
 Like an upgrade or something.


----------



## PabloTeK

While I prefer HP laptops I think the Inspiron is the one to go for in this case; you'll never need 240GB on a laptop unless it's your main PC. I'm guessing it's also massive.


----------



## Ben

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards the dell.
> But the hp has the little cool things. Like the built in cam, dual hdd's, ext.
> 
> 
> Can I get dual hdd;s?
> Like an upgrade or something.



If it has the drive bay, then yes. But if it doesn't have an extra bay. Then no. Of course, you can always hook up an external hard drive. But that kind of defeats the purpose.

Personally, I would go with the HP. Seems like you get more "bang for the buck".


----------



## g4m3rof1337

i am going to make the dell, the first choice, then the hp will be the backup.


----------



## Geoff

The Dell would be the better choice, you get alot more performance for only around $100 more.

And did you use the coupon code I gave you?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

No.
What coupon?


----------



## Geoff

I guess you didnt.  This is what I built, with the coupon code, for only $1,780:











And deffinitely get the 9-cell battery.  DO NOT get the 6 cell if you plan on having it unplugged, and would like more then 1-2 hours from it!


----------



## chupacabra

rofl cusomter  . well pray that the dell has recovery cd in any case


----------



## AdmnPower

GCR said:


> While I prefer HP laptops I think the Inspiron is the one to go for in this case; you'll never need 240GB on a laptop unless it's your main PC. I'm guessing it's also massive.



i've seen one, they're massive, no joke it has a full sized keyboad with the number pad on the right side just like a regular keyboard. Much too big for my taste, i mean when you start getting that big i'm not sure how you can really call it a laptop anymore, pretty soon they'll be making laptops so wide you have to have 2 people sitting side by side to support it, either that or they'll make one with fold out legs so you could use it as a table too. Now that'd be a worthwhile invention, the only problem would be finding a chair.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I just hope the dell stays the same price, if not lower.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

How would...

Comparing it to the dell build.
 The HP build.
But add...
AMD Turion(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core TL-60(2.0GHz/1MB) 
256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7600  - just want input.
Extra 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 


If i get the default, 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery , I can prolly get dual 120 hdd's.



Seeing this. 
How would these two stack up against each other now.

The HP new price is roughly the same at the dell, in the 1800 range.


Thanks


I cant add better batteries in the dell build with out going over 2k. Though...I dont see where ill be where ill need battery life. Ill always be plugged in...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

i still like the dell though.

Even though its.... 1900 now.


????
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834220125 compared to the dell and hp.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> i still like the dell though.
> 
> Even though its.... 1900 now.
> 
> 
> ????
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834220125 compared to the dell and hp.



OMG g4m3rof1337!!!!!


HOW MANY TIMES MUCH I SHOW YOU? With this coupon you can get $400 off the Dell, which brings your build to around $1750!.

http://www.edealinfo.com/dell/#C2


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Mmmm...That expires on the 29th. 
 Comparing the new hp build with the 2.0ghz dual core amd and stuff, comparing that to the dell. Is it good? I need a backup.

And if i choose the vista home premium with an upgrade to 1gb, can I choose 2gb's at the ram section, and get 2gb?


----------



## Geoff

They have new coupons all the time, on the 29th they will either keep the current coupon going, or add a different one, which may even be better.

And go with the Dell.  The Core 2 Duo and 7900GS are alot better if you want to game.


----------



## macnoob

[-0MEGA-];612578 said:
			
		

> They have new coupons all the time, on the 29th they will either keep the current coupon going, or add a different one, which may even be better.
> 
> And go with the Dell.  The Core 2 Duo and 7900GS are alot better if you want to game.



dont they crash easy?honestly i hadadell an it didnt workwell, just big big software problems at first then parts broke, am i the only one?


----------



## Geoff

The Dell i've had for almost a year hasnt crashed.  It runs great, perfectly stable, durable, and was fairly cheap.


----------



## HumanMage

You linked the G2 by Asus, I wouldnt buy that, for graphics power its kinda week. It is a 17' laptop with only a x1700. You can buy a sager or compal 17 inch with a 7950 graphics card for maybe 200 or so more. If that is too much, the G1 is a smaller one about the same price but you get the same graphics card. But I am just looking from a graphics stand point.

I dont know if you wanted to buy the G2 or any of that but I thought I'd just ramble


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Any laptop that can play what a DX10 can play?  
 Or near....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220136 
?


----------



## HumanMage

I'm not familiar with the Mobility x2300...is that any good?


----------



## cryption

taken from www.powernotebooks.com

  Virtually none of the "Name" brands manufacture their own laptops, with the about the only exception being Asus.

Instead they buy their laptops from what is called an Original Design Manufacturer (ODM). These ODMs sell their computers to several different OEMs (like DELL, Toshiba, Lenovo (formerly IBM), HP, Compaq, Sager, PowerPro, Sony and many others) who then install the Hard Drive (usually a Seagate, Fujitsu, Hitachi or Toshiba), an Intel or AMD Processor, and System Memory. They then put their label on it and market it.

For example:

An ODM named Clevo makes the Sager NP9890 and the Alienware Area-51 m7700, the Voodoo Envy u:703, the Hypersonic Aviator EX7, the Falcon Northwest FragBook DR 6800, and they are all the same computer (although Sager usually has the more advanced and exotic technology).

Of course the Sager models have a much sweeter price tag!

An ODM named Compal makes some of the DELL, Hewlett Packard and Compaq line of laptops, among others, as well as the PowerPro L 8:15 (Built on Compal HEL80).

ASUS, famous worldwide for their top quality motherboards and other components makes their own laptops and call them their "Ensemble" line. They also sell their "Built-on-ASUS" line to many different OEMs including PowerNotebooks.com. These models are the PowerNotebooks.com PowerPro A 2:24 (Built on ASUS 96J), the Crown R 6:22 (Built on ASUS Z92Km), the PowerPro P 2:14 (Built on ASUS Z62F), and the Crown C 3:15 (Built on ASUS Z33Ae).

The Dell Latitude and the Sony Vaio are made by Quanta, who also makes many of the IBM laptops, and the now-discontinued PowerPro C 3:16, and the new PowerPro G 3:14 (Built on Quanta SW1). Quanta is well known as one of the best and highest quality laptop ODM in the world.

Other ODM names are Mitac, FIC, AOpen, and Uniwill, among others. Not exactly what you would call "Name" brands, and yet it is their laptops that end up with the "Name" brands on them.

Well, you get the idea.

Some call this the "Dirty little secret of the Laptop Industry". 

If you can find something cheaper with the specs you want, don't worry about what brand it is.  I can recommend a few placed to shop at (I have bought a few) but I don't know the rules on these forums ... so PM me if you want.  

either way good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Any laptop that can play what a DX10 can play?
> Or near....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220136
> ?





HumanMage said:


> I'm not familiar with the Mobility x2300...is that any good?



The x2300 is not a DX10 card, it's an onboard video card.  However for being an onboard card, it performs fairly well, but not as good as a dedicated card.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Whats the best fast gaming laptop under $2,000. 
If it has to be like 2,100 or something, make sure it has a discount or coupon... to put it in my range.


Cause I can get a pretty basic, upgradeable alienware for 2k wil dual 7900gs's


----------



## cryption

I can't see an alienware for under 2k with SLI.  I'm looking but maybe I just don't know where ... when you say upgradable what do you mean .. what are the specs?

http://www.discountlaptops.com/inde...odel_id=1362&category_id=34&category_theme=c1

that's your huckelberry for under $2k IMO.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Staying in my price range, id have to deal with 1gb ram then upgrade to 2gb. then maybe the hdd to, cause its 80gb.




But I want something that flat out pwns... 
 lol 

thanks


----------



## cryption

well if you can find an alienware with SLI enabled (with 2 cards) for 2k then for sure go with it, otherwise I tihnk that sager would be your best bet


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Would it be worth it though...
Cause I reallly, realllly. want to play halo 2 for vista on the laptop, with good graphics and no lag and stuff...


----------



## cryption

that Sager would pimp the hell out of it.  You could play Halo 2 for PC on your desktop perfectly.

I have the same video card, albeit a different processor but I can run whatever I want nicely.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well. I dont really want to play H2V on my desktop. 
For two reasons. 
 I want to play Halo2 on a laptop, in a cafe or something.
And second, I dont want vista on my desktop. Yet. 




 Does that sager come in good specs, but in a 17'' widescreen? 

And does that Dell build seem like it can handle the game?


thanks


----------



## g4m3rof1337

How would a Toshiba Satellite P105-S9337


Pretty much the same as the dell. 200gb hdd. 

 Taken from site.


			
				Toshiba said:
			
		

> Portable powerhouse. Work and play just about anywhere with the Toshiba Satellite P105S9337 notebook computer. Equipped with integrated wireless technology to keep you in touch while you're on the go, it speeds through programs with a 2.00GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor T7200, operates super-efficiently with Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium, and offers incredible storage capacity on its 200GB SATA hard drive.
> 
> Enjoy movies, music, and more--or burn your own discs--on the built-in DVD SuperMulti drive. A large 17" diagonal widescreen TruBrite LCD display provides an exceptional picture, and integrated harman kardon stereo speakers deliver superior sound. The included carrying case makes it easy to tote.
> 
> Measures approximately 15-1/2"W x 10-3/4"D x 1-3/8"H.
> 
> QVC neither condones nor encourages the use of this, or any similar technology, to acquire unauthorized recordings or copyrighted works; inclusive of, but not limited to, the download of prerecorded media via the Internet.
> 
> Wireless capability and use of public wireless locations or hot spots may require a network connection, additional accessories, and a service connection fee.
> 
> Access to and use of the Internet may require payment of a separate fee to an Internet Service Provider, DSL line, or more. The download speed experienced with the modem may be slower due to varying line conditions.
> 
> Use of Bluetooth Wireless Technology requires Bluetooth software and Bluetooth-compatible accessories. Additional accessories may be required.
> 
> Not all DVD-R/-RW and DVD+R/+RW discs are compatible with all DVD-R/-RW and DVD+R/+RW players. Contact the manufacturer for more information.
> 
> UL listed. 1-year LMW.
> 
> Made in China.
> 
> * 2.00GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor T7200
> * 17" diagonal widescreen TruBrite TFT active-matrix LCD display with
> * 1440x900 WXGA resolution
> * Mobile Intel 945GM Express chipset
> * 2048MB PC5300 DDR2 memory
> * 200GB SATA hard drive
> * DVD SuperMulti (+/-R double-layer) drive, supports 11 formats
> * Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG (802.11a/b/g)
> * NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS graphics with 256MB GDDR3 SDRAM VRAM
> * built-in harman kardon stereo speakers
> * Windows Sound System
> * v.92 modem
> * 10/100/1000 Base-TX ethernet
> * Bluetooth version 2.0
> * 5-in-1 bridge media adapter: SD, MS, MS Pro, MMC, xD Picture Card
> * four USB 2.0 ports
> * IEEE 1394 port
> * RJ-45 LAN port
> * RJ-11 modem port
> * RGB monitor output
> * S-video output
> * DVI-D output
> * S/P DIF output
> * two memory slots
> * ExpressCard slot
> * PCMCIA type I/II card slot
> * microphone/headphone jacks
> * nine-cell lithium-ion battery
> * Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium
> * MS Office OneNote 2007
> * MS Works 8.5
> * Toshiba ConfigFree, Game Console software
> * carrying case


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am leaning towards the toshiba.


----------



## Geoff

How much is that Toshiba you posted?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Like...
2,090 
or something.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Like...
> 2,090
> or something.


PROCESSOR Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7200 (2.00GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB) edit 
OPERATING SYSTEM FREE Upgrade to Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium with 1GB of memory edit 
LCD PANEL 17 inch Wide Screen XGA+ TFT Display with TrueLife™(glossy) edit 
MEMORY 2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz edit 
HARD DRIVE 120GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive edit 
OPTICAL DRIVE FREE!8x CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer DVD+R write capability edit 
VIDEO CARD 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7900 GS edit 
SOUND OPTIONS Integrated Sound Blaster® Audigy™HD Software Edition edit 
My Accessories 
BATTERY OPTIONS 6-cell Primary Battery and 9-cell additional Lithium Ion Battery edit 
WIRELESS CARDS Dell Wireless 1390b/g (54Mbps) 

1902 + tax +FREE shipping. (regular price is 2400)

This should be more than sufficient.

This will run pretty much anything.

I have had a dell laptop (inspiron 9300) for 2 years.It doesn't have nearly as great specs ( nvidia go 6800 256mb card, 1.73 ghz pentium m cpu etc.) and it runs new games quite well. What i have picked out for you should last you a few years.


----------



## cryption

the sager would game much better, it has a 7950GTI with 512mb of GDDR3 isntead of the toshiba's 7900gs with only 256.  Faster GPU with more memory.  Plus it won't have all the installed crap that a Dell (stay away) would have.  

And it is a widescreen.

I'm telling you dude look all you want but you will not find something better for that price, especially from a big manufacturer.  

If you end up getting a Dell, format it with a fresh copy before you do anything .. they computers are so infested with shit they are much slower then they should be.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

I like Dell...
Never had a problem with the 4 I have. I have had all of them for 2-5 years.


----------



## cryption

Enjoihcky24/7 said:


> I like Dell...
> Never had a problem with the 4 I have. I have had all of them for 2-5 years.




There is nothing wrong with dell, at the shop I work at we get them all the time.  I just think for people more experienced with computers Dells would be frustrating.  Especially if you need to RMA anything.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I wont settle for anything lower then a 17''. 

As long as that toshiba plays h2v good, iam fine.


----------



## cryption

I would personally spend the extra $100 to get the better system


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Can that toshiba i posted...
Play css well. And hopfully, play H2V well?


Is the wireless card good?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ill be purchasing this laptop withing a few days...


----------



## cryption

well you've made up your mind, so good luck.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ok...

I didnt like that selected sager...
15'' screen...id have to upgrade ram...and itd be more


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So...

Toshiba...h2v being dx9....will it play well?


----------



## cryption

that sager was 17" widescreen with 1 gig ram


----------



## g4m3rof1337

but id have to up the ram which is like another 100.


----------



## cryption

why?  1gig is enough for now.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834114320

Thats what I am buying...
Unless you can show me something better for around that price.
But dont want to go down in any specs. Only get better.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

The Dell, I think it is a better buy than HP, of course I don't care for either of the two. 

In my opinion, big time computer manufacturers get cocky and screw up with cheap quality stuff, just trying to multiply their target market. You just don't here much about Gateway anymore do ya? I have an old Gateway Celeron with 256Mb Memory, that thing cost $2000 back in 98 and compare to my sig


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Wow....Theres alot of fritos in a small 1$ bag...


Anyways...

I can get more from the toshiba. 
So...


What are some good accessories?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

But yeah...
Everything look good on that toshiba? Cause I plan on playing H2V on it... 


Thanks


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Toshiba wasn't meant for gaming......more like multi-tasking, I plan on getting an iBuyPower Laptop check it out in the other thread


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The brand name means nothing...
If you compare the dell specs to the toshiba...your pretty much getting the same thing...

And I got carried away watching a movie...I am ordering it monday. Seeing how it wont get here any faster...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Am i getting the best laptop for my range?


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Am i getting the best laptop for my range?



you're getting the more expensive one, but it seems your mind is already made up that more expensive means better.


----------



## cryption

no you aren't.

Format it the day you buy it.


----------



## Geoff

Enjoihcky24/7 said:


> you're getting the more expensive one, but it seems your mind is already made up that more expensive means better.


I agree, I think that the Inspiron E1705 for $1700 with the 7900GS and C2D would be a great system to get.



cryption said:


> no you aren't.
> 
> Format it the day you buy it.


Dell's usually dont come with too much crap, but other laptops are fully loaded with freeware and trials its not even funny.


----------



## cryption

I disagree, respectfully.  Dells are by far the worst when it comes to pre-installed software, I've had people come in my shop with a brand new dell running slow.  A quick erase of all the Dell shit and it's good as new.  

HP are the best of the big brands, and they use quality hardware as opposed to Dells cheap hardware.

Of course we're talking laptops and that's a different game.  As I posted before it's all about the ODM who makes it.


I'm telling you, with desktops stick to a name brand is fine .. but laptops are an entirely different world.  Get one from a place that deals only with laptops, a boutique as opposed to a "big name".  You will be thankful you did.


----------



## Geoff

My Dell only came with the Dell software, such as their power management utilities, etc, and just a trial of AOL.  However the Acer I had was full of game and ISP trials, and had a weird file system format.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am getting the toshiba.
Only cause I get a little more.


----------



## erict

Ditto OMEGA, just got my E1505 a month ago and it didn’t have too much crap on it. I have yet to find that perfect computer out there. My first was a gateway, which I had for 6 years with no problems. Then I upgraded to a new dell computer which I’m using right now and is four years old and never had a problem. And I just bought my first laptop (dell E1505), which I like so far. When researching for a laptop I never saw a brand that didn’t have negative reviews, hence there’s no perfect computer manufacture out there.  A lot of customer reviews can be trivial and some you have to take under consideration. In general it seems a lot of people are blind when the purchase a computer. What I mean by this is a lot of people buy a computer without taking in consideration to what they need to run their software at top notch. Instead they buy a bare minimum computer which will still run there software but at a slower pace and then write a negative review because of this when in fact its not the computer. And on the other side of the coin you have people who do their homework and buy a computer that matches their needs. Just my two cents.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

cryption said:


> Dells are by far the worst when it comes to pre-installed software, I've had people come in my shop with a brand new dell running slow.  A quick erase of all the Dell shit and it's good as new.




I agree with that, I don't think many others come with Netzero and Earthlink Desktop icons and promotions on them. Dell even had put Corel Office programs on it(for free, Corel Sucks), My $900 POS Dell probably weighed 5lbs. extra because of all the crap they put on them.

I don't like HP systems, their hardware design usually has a flaw somewhere down the line but, I love their monitors. They keep their monitors simple, no chrome trim that gets dust down in it and looks horrible and the screen cleans easier< don't ask how I acquire this info


----------



## erict

INTELCRAZY said:


> I agree with that, I don't think many others come with Netzero and Earthlink Desktop icons and promotions on them.




No icons on my new e1505?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So I am ordering either later tonight or tomorrow. 


Wewt.
Any last minute things? 
Heres the cooler I am looking at.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192013


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright...
So I am buying this tomorrow.
Is that cooler good? And double checking...

I can play css, but will it be good? 
 And will Halo 2 for Vista play well? 

And what about Half-Life 2: Deathmatch or whatever comes with CSS

Thanks


----------



## Geoff

Only CSS comes with CSS.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It does...?

Then why did I get DoD and HL2-DM


----------



## g4m3rof1337

''Wireless capability and use of public wireless locations or hot spots may require a network connection, additional accessories, and a service connection fee.''

Whats that mean?

Will I need an accesory or pay someone to access hotspots, at like...starbucks or the bookstore? 

And please, check the specs of the toshiba, Since I am buying that tomorrow. 
Listed a few pages back.


Thanks


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It does...?
> 
> Then why did I get DoD and HL2-DM


They have lots of different game packages.  I bought a package which came with HL2, HL2: Deathmatch, and CSS.  They have tons of different packages that you can choose, but if you go to best buy and pick up Counter Strike Source, it only comes with that (maybe 1.6, not sure).



g4m3rof1337 said:


> ''Wireless capability and use of public wireless locations or hot spots may require a network connection, additional accessories, and a service connection fee.''
> 
> Whats that mean?
> 
> Will I need an accesory or pay someone to access hotspots, at like...starbucks or the bookstore?
> Thanks


It's saying that you need a compatible wireless card to access hotspots.  And certain hotspots charge you for access, while others are free.

But keep in mind that some hotspots either dont allot gaming, or the ping may be really unstable and have high jumps whenever someone downloads a file or something.


----------



## JamesBart

ASUS i just got one and they are very nice laptops!!!


----------



## cryption

starbucks charges you to use their wireless via "t-mobile hot spot".


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So...Is that wireless card, thats inside the that laptop, good?


----------



## cryption

yeah man a wireless car is a wireless card ... it's all the same


----------



## Geoff

The only real difference between say, the Dell 802.11a/b/g and the Intel Pro Wireless 802.11a/b/g is that the Intel wireless card has better power management and utilizes Centrino.  But speed and range wise, there pretty much all the same.


----------



## cryption

the only thing i've noticed a difference with is the apple airport.  My 2 PC laptops one has the intel wireless and the other has gigabyte.  My Apple airport will pick up wireless routers much further away.  Ones my two PCs don't pick up, my macbook can get a solic connection to


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Would gaming CSS in like a bookstore wireless network...work? 


Thanks 


And is it possible to game on my home wireless router?


----------



## cryption

yes on both


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ordered. 


Thank You All, For your help.



Later today I am ordering...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192013

And


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130201


----------



## HumanMage

a 17 inch laptop is a very large laptop, and if widescreen even larger. I hope you have a set of muscles on those arms


----------



## g4m3rof1337

HeHe.
I am sure it cant be that heavy 

Lol.

But I am expecting a weight to it.


----------



## Ben

g4m3rof1337 said:


> HeHe.
> I am sure it cant be that heavy
> 
> Lol.
> 
> But I am expecting a weight to it.



So you finally picked out a laptop? Which one did you get?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The Toshiba.
I made a link in my sig, of the specs.
I am trying to get it, to where I have my desktop and laptop specs, without a link.


Ftw.
In a few minutes, Ill be posting a link to a laptop cooler. Since that one I posted is out of stock.


If you have any suggestions, let me know.

Thanks




*Edit*

Here are the two...
I need it to cool the laptop, extremely. 
 Be reliable. 
 Easy to carry/travel. 
 Comfortable on a desk and a lap. And maybe other surfaces...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2727919&CatId=607

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1445192&CatId=607


Or if you can show me something better, please do.

Thanks


----------



## Geoff

And how much did you pay for the laptop?  Not over $1900 I hope.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A bit over 1900. Not much tho.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

[-0MEGA-];620718 said:
			
		

> And how much did you pay for the laptop?  Not over $1900 I hope.



Waste of a couple hundred dollars, IMO. Even if you did have a problem with the preloaded software (which I never have, just an aol trial), you could reformat.


----------



## cryption

over 1900 ... wow thats crazy


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah not really...

The dell, 1800, shipping and it would have raised due to the market, and my time of purchase. 

 Everything else that was recommended to me...I did not like it.



So...
A little extra money for more accessories, upgrades, and reliability...


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

Shipping was free on the Dell. And no it wouldn't have raised. As for reliability... Dell is plenty reliable. We have dells from 5 or more years ago that still run fine. They have great service etc. Not to late to cancel your order..
As for accessories and upgrades, I'm not sure what you were referring to.


----------

